# Ipod worth it? Help



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hubby got me an iPod Touch for Christmas. I don't listen to much music except while mowing the yard. Will it do much that I can't do with my HTC Incredible with Froyo? I don't even like app versions of websites because it doesn't give me all of the info I'm looking for (amazon, target, best buy, etc.).  Carrying an extra gadget is annoying already, and it's only been activated for an hour.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It has thousands of useful applications, but it sounds like you are already satisfied with what you have. Tell him to return it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Clearly you aren't an Apple zealot, and our sounds like there aren't any apps our other options for the ipod that appeal to you you know the answer.


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

Well I'm not anti-apple. Hubby has an ipod but I've never used it. I love my Droid phone so have never had a reason to play with his ipod to find out what I could do with it.  I've played around on my brother in law's iPad once, and that's where my experience ends. I just thought someone could tell me some other useful things I could do with it besides play games or listen to music so that I can make an informed decision. So far, I've downloaded the engadget app but got frustrated trying to listen to a podcast because when I clicked the link, it read the date as a phone number and wanted to put it in my contacts,


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't know what is available for your Droid so these may be available on your phone.  I don't have a cell phone so I have no idea what is available on them.  For me, what I enjoy about the touch is the navigation and the apps.  I had an Ipod for my music but I like the navigation on the touch better.  I have tons of pictures on there (don't ask me about my great vacation, I'll whip out my touch and show you pictures).  I use the calendar and contacts features a lot.  When I'm in wifi range I can check my email.  When I'm away from home, it is my alarm clock 
And I like the games.  Most of the games are free and cheep.  They are not the kind I would play for long periods of time, usually, but they have been worth what I payed for them.  And the Kindle app.  Kindle, Tevana and Starbucks are my most used apps.  I found some utilities apps that I use a lot.  I was able to try them in a "lite" version before I paid for the full version.
There was a learning curve for me with the touch and at first I thought I had made an expensive mistake.  That has changed.  It goes just about  everywhere with me.
If you think you may want to keep the touch, try playing around with it and see if you like the navigation, check out the app store from the touch.  In each category has the top paid and top free apps.  And check out the weekly free songs.  I don't get many of them but there have been some that I like.  Maybe you'll like it, maybe you won't but I'm sure my experience won't be the same as yours.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I love my iPod Touch, but I listen to music & audio books and use a lot of apps on it. I used to use it for checking my email and surfing, but I just got the iPad so I will be doing that stuff on there. I will still use the Touch for the music and audio books. I'm not sure what else to tell you to use it for....if you won't use it for music, books or apps I'm not sure what else is left.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I have an Ipod Touch that I've had for several years. I got a Droid phone in April, and I don't think the Touch has been used since. I put all my music on the Droid using ISyncr (which syncs with ITunes), and I'm good to go!


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

KindleGirl said:


> I love my iPod Touch, but I listen to music & audio books and use a lot of apps on it. I used to use it for checking my email and surfing, but I just got the iPad so I will be doing that stuff on there. I will still use the Touch for the music and audio books. I'm not sure what else to tell you to use it for....if you won't use it for music, books or apps I'm not sure what else is left.


I agree about the music and audiobooks. My son gave me an iPod Touch for Christmas. I've only had it a few days, but I'm in love. The audiobook feature alone makes this device worth it to me. I bought the Bookmark app (have you seen that, or do you have it?). It's wonderful for audiobooks!

I already have a DroidX phone, but that is larger and great for surfing the web, etc. The Touch is perfect for music and books.

I still have to explore more apps.

Oh. I did buy the Sleep Machine app and love that one, too!!!

Lynn


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Do you exercise at all or aspire too? I use mine for walking and can't imagine doing that without it.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Not much reason to have a smartphone and an iPod touch if you're fine with listening to music on the phone IMO.


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

If I didn't already have netflix on the Xbox & Wii, I'd definitely use it for that.  Hopefully hulu plus will get better and that will ne another option.  I'm sure there are lots of other neat things to do with it that I know nothing about.  I'll have to spend more.time.with it & dig deeper.  Thanks for your replies.  Happy New Year!


----------

